# Refrigerator Decorative Door Panel



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

Hello Outbackers,

I'm a newbie here. I've had my Outback bumper pull for a couple of years and love it.

I want to attach a bulletin board to my refrigerator door panel, and wondering if I can drill some holes and use wood screws? I'm concerned about what's behind the panel that I might damage with a drill bit (like insulation). Wondering if it might be hollow or a backing board?

Better to ask than be sorry!

thanks in advance!

Steve


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

My decorative door panel is just that--decorative. If you look carefully at the bottom edge, and see pins or a black metal lip, you can remove that panel. The design permits the mfr to put different color panels on the reefers and not make different doors. My panel hangs on the front of the reefer door, sitting on the metal lip, and held in place with short cylindrical metal pins.

I learned this when the bottom pins died on a trip, and the metal lip moved down and thus the door panel slipped vertically down to the floor. The (warranty) repair guy removed the panel and the door and laid them flat on sawhorses. He roughed up the back side of the panel with a grinder, and smeared glue all over. Then he put the panel on the door face, put some weight on it and went home. He left it alone over night. The next day he remounted the door. That panel will never come off.

But the panel is on the door forever. If the panel gets damaged or the door needs replacement, both will have to be replaced. I'm willing to live with that chance.

So you can drill into the panel as long as you're careful on depth to not drill through your door. Measure twice, drill once..


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

What a lousy design! I forgot to close the fridge & freezer doors the last time I pulled the trailer from storage to our house. Sure enough, the door had banged around while I was driving and the panel was sitting on the floor when I got home. It's a fairly heavy MDF panel to be held in place with such a flimsy plastic frame. Thanks for reminding me to get a tube of construction adhesive so this won't happen again!


----------

